# iSTAT's Latest Project



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, So we have been working on this project for a little while now. 
This is the proposed dashboard for our new wirelessly controlled thermostat. This dashboard will run on your PC and will communicate with thermostats that are connected to vivariums or racks around the home.

What do you think?


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

As long as the price doesn't get too out of hand, this is exactly what I've been campaining for for some time!

Nice one!:no1:


----------



## m1ateusz (Oct 18, 2010)

i had similar idea, but no knowledge neither resources to do it :lol2:
just add smartphone app and you've got a perferct product :no1:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Does the PC need to be switched on permanently and in range?

Just been thinking about how it works....


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Are there plans to make it mac compatible one day? (Assuming its not already?)

It looks good, basic layout looks simple enough to work out.

Is it limited to a set number of stats?

I appreciate its prototype so you may not have answers, but I agree with jeffers.

Here's one for you then, would it be programmable to connect to the internet, or more specifically, a website showing temps of specific geographic locations from the previous day, so it could automatically adjust temps real time for the species location? Probably a lot of work to do that but hey, thought id chuck it in.

Great work istat, you have proven alot of people, including me, wrong from when you first announced your products.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> Does the PC need to be switched on permanently and in range?
> 
> Just been thinking about how it works....


No, once the device has the data it needs it runs on its own. The computer can be switched off when not needed.


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

hi istat, can you tell me if the istat will be compatible running from 12v inverters in vehicles, as i like the look of these, they seem to be a good bit of kit, and looking at fitting out another vehicle in the near future so will require several new stats and mats!!!!
what warranty do these have, does it match the others 5years guarantee?
thanks
spence


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Impressive, I would definitely be tempted if the price wasn't prohibitive


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Tarron said:


> Are there plans to make it mac compatible one day? (Assuming its not already?)
> 
> We hope to make it MAC compatible very quickly after launch (Within 3 months i would hope)
> 
> ...


:no1:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Tarron said:


> Here's one for you then, would it be programmable to connect to the internet, or more specifically, a website showing temps of specific geographic locations from the previous day, so it could automatically adjust temps real time for the species location? Probably a lot of work to do that but hey, thought id chuck it in.
> 
> Great work istat, you have proven alot of people, including me, wrong from when you first announced your products.


 
I love this idea. It should be easy enough to do as well. Temperature data is widely available. You could even dim light souces and activate sprinklers, but that's probably going too far!


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

diamond royal said:


> hi istat, can you tell me if the istat will be compatible running from 12v inverters in vehicles, as i like the look of these, they seem to be a good bit of kit, and looking at fitting out another vehicle in the near future so will require several new stats and mats!!!!
> what warranty do these have, does it match the others 5years guarantee?
> thanks
> spence


These thermostats should run fine on an inverter as long as the inverter uses pure sine output and not modified sine. 

We will be offering 5 years guarentee on these thermostats.


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

diamond royal said:


> hi istat, can you tell me if the istat will be compatible running from 12v inverters in vehicles, as i like the look of these, they seem to be a good bit of kit, and looking at fitting out another vehicle in the near future so will require several new stats and mats!!!!
> what warranty do these have, does it match the others 5years guarantee?
> thanks
> spence


 
im talking about the standard one you do by the way, not this all singing and dancing one!!!!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> I love this idea. It should be easy enough to do as well. Temperature data is widely available. You could even dim light souces and activate sprinklers, but that's probably going too far!


Thats where I was heading with this lol. I can understand manufacturers not wanting to do, it would probably be cost prohibitive, but I plan on doing something one day, once ive bought a house and got my rep room sorted.
There are lights they can simulate cloud cover, etc. Day dreaming now lol.

Sorry for hijacking barry, I really do think you have done an incredible job and are bringjng out some great products. Keep it up pal.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe one day i will add it in. This is now going to be our little baby as its fully updateable wirelessly so we can just add features as and when we need to.


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

iSTAT said:


> These thermostats should run fine on an inverter as long as the inverter uses pure sine output and not modified sine.
> 
> We will be offering 5 years guarentee on these thermostats.


thank you, i will look into this and we will give your stats a trial, hoping i will be as pleased as i think i will be.
be in touch mate
thanks


----------



## TrevorA (Nov 12, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> OK, So we have been working on this project for a little while now.
> This is the proposed dashboard for our new wirelessly controlled thermostat. This dashboard will run on your PC and will communicate with thermostats that are connected to vivariums or racks around the home.
> 
> What do you think?
> ...


I need that now!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Apologies from me for the hijack as well, but I've just been looking at weather data from where Boas live and was quite surprised. In many places day temperatures not getting above 20 C and night temps dropping into single figures at the moment. Quite a lot different to what we provide in captivity!


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

So do i, lol


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Do you have a product / price list?


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

best way to purchase one to try?
and how much?
thanks
spence


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> Apologies from me for the hijack as well, but I've just been looking at weather data from where Boas live and was quite surprised. In many places day temperatures not getting above 20 C and night temps dropping into single figures at the moment. Quite a lot different to what we provide in captivity!


I had a chat with a breeder in relation to boas, and it was agreed that if we provide temperatures accurate to there native location it will upset there feeding habits. In the case of royal keepers this would be a major issue as there often difficult to feed as it is.

It was with that, we decided to leave this option out for the time being. We may add this in at a later date but for now what you see is what we have to offer.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

diamond royal said:


> best way to purchase one to try?
> and how much?
> thanks
> spence


 
Hi Spence i have sent you a PM.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

What's the release date of these wireless stats ?


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> Apologies from me for the hijack as well, but I've just been looking at weather data from where Boas live and was quite surprised. In many places day temperatures not getting above 20 C and night temps dropping into single figures at the moment. Quite a lot different to what we provide in captivity!



i use the link below to get info on seasonal temps from where my carpets are native

BBC Weather 

just type into the search box the area you want,and for me it gives real time temps from Australia...

which in turn lets me know the correct temps,my carpets would have in the wild (before anyone says it...i know i'm a tad anul about temps)

cheers shaun

p.s.it was another member and fellow Carpet Keeper on here,that put me onto the weather service


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

iSTAT said:


> I had a chat with a breeder in relation to boas, and it was agreed that if we provide temperatures accurate to there native location it will upset there feeding habits. In the case of royal keepers this would be a major issue as there often difficult to feed as it is.
> 
> It was with that, we decided to leave this option out for the time being. We may add this in at a later date but for now what you see is what we have to offer.


^^^^^
i don't have that problem keeping carpets,as they eat for fun

i use this service to get the figures on native temps...BBC Weather

i like the dashboard of your future stats,although being the technophobe that i am,i would most likely have to get one of my children,to walk me through setting it up mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

shaunyboy said:


> ^^^^^
> i don't have that problem keeping carpets,as they eat for fun
> 
> i use this service to get the figures on native temps...BBC Weather
> ...


Setting them up is much simpler than it looks, they have been designed for ease of use. 

Were looking at early February for release but will confirm closer to the time.


----------



## Jastheace141 (Sep 24, 2009)

How much of my wages you going to take this time mate lol? Need a couple of new stats and would rather wait a little longer if I knew I would have one of these after it all, but I would like to know what im looking at for cost. Very impressed by my istat and this is definitely what I need, would make things a lot easier for me.

EDIT- is this stat the 'beast' stat you have talked about on your FB page mate? If so I can see the guestimate price


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Jastheace141 said:


> How much of my wages you going to take this time mate lol? Need a couple of new stats and would rather wait a little longer if I knew I would have one of these after it all, but I would like to know what im looking at for cost. Very impressed by my istat and this is definitely what I need, would make things a lot easier for me.
> 
> EDIT- is this stat the 'beast' stat you have talked about on your FB page mate? If so I can see the guestimate price


This isnt the big stat no. There are other plans for that stat that i cant go into at the moment but you will see it on the market in the near future if all goes to plan.

This is a single output dimmer stat that is controlled by bluetooth. 
Estimated RRP is going to be £80.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> I love this idea. It should be easy enough to do as well. Temperature data is widely available. You could even dim light souces and activate sprinklers, but that's probably going too far!


so if it is 140° in california do you want your Cali King snakes viv at 140°

This is already available packed into a viv, but its one of the most pointless ideas I have ever seen.

A wooden box is a microclimate, the temperatures of the snakes natural habitat are completely irrelevant.


----------



## rach_bd (May 24, 2009)

bladeblaster said:


> so if it is 140° in california do you want your Cali King snakes viv at 140°
> 
> This is already available packed into a viv, but its one of the most pointless ideas I have ever seen.
> 
> A wooden box is a microclimate, the temperatures of the snakes natural habitat are completely irrelevant.


Nice one Terry - you saved me typing all that myself.


----------



## galactico (Mar 20, 2011)

looks rather cool but personally way too many things to go wrong imo..


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Is simulating their natural temp's in captivity as they are in the wild at the same time supposed to aid breeding or something because I'm not sure this would work?


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

bladeblaster said:


> so if it is 140° in california do you want your Cali King snakes viv at 140°
> 
> This is already available packed into a viv, but its one of the most pointless ideas I have ever seen.
> 
> A wooden box is a microclimate, the temperatures of the snakes natural habitat are completely irrelevant.


 
I thought it was quite a fun idea, but I can see some drawbacks. The thing that shocked me, when I looked into it in a bit more detail, is just how artificial the conditions are that we keep our snakes in. There is far greater variation of temperature, humidity and light levels than any of us use. Even in tropical regions, this is true. Obviously, I knew this was the case, but even so, I was surprised by the size of the variations.

The drawback is obviously that the snake can't easily adjust it's location and behaviour as it can in the wild, so maybe it's not a great idea.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

galactico said:


> looks rather cool but personally way too many things to go wrong imo..


Why do you say that ?

What do you think could go wrong?


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

im assuming there will be a manual control on the stat themselves should there be an issue with accessing it on the PC ( computer broken etc etc)?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Fionab said:


> im assuming there will be a manual control on the stat themselves should there be an issue with accessing it on the PC ( computer broken etc etc)?


No there is no manual control on the thermostat itself. There doesnt need to be. 

If your computer is broken it doesnt matter, the thermostat can take care of itself it doesnt need the computer to tell it what to do after its initial setup.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

iSTAT said:


> OK, So we have been working on this project for a little while now.
> This is the proposed dashboard for our new wirelessly controlled thermostat. This dashboard will run on your PC and will communicate with thermostats that are connected to vivariums or racks around the home.
> 
> What do you think?
> ...


 
I am not sure I understand the function of this - is it a physical item or a programme? It talks to ISTATS? and means you can individually set/monitor them from your PC? - Have I got this right?

I am assuming that you need to buy this in conjunction with however many thermostats that you use/want to connect?

Then you have a greater control of how the heating works within a viv - so perhaps a staged increase in temperatures in the morning with a zenth high and then a staged drop to night time temps? - is this what it is designed to do?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

You got it Sharpstrain,

The Screenshot is of a piece of software that runs on your PC, this software is used to control the iSTAT devices.

Using the sliders it enables you do have a gradual increase or decrease in temperature morning or night.

We plan to have on the website (when its been built) temperature profiles. 

These will be profiles that have been tested by breeders to work well. New users can then simply download these profiles to the PC and update the iSTAT with the data.

Edit: Forgot to mention the PC software will be free to download, all you pay for is the iSTAT device itself.


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

ok so will it be usable on all istats?> even the ones already sold. or will it be new ones specifallcay deigned to work with this im assuming?. 
I have to say im a bit old fashioned but i dont like leaving everything up to a computer, I would prefer to be able to manually override it rather than leave it be, if you dont have access to your conmputer how can you check everything is as it should be? do you have to trust to the machine?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Fionab said:


> ok *so will it be usable on all istats?> even the ones already sold*. or will it be new ones specifallcay deigned to work with this im assuming?.
> I have to say im a bit old fashioned but i dont like leaving everything up to a computer, I would prefer to be able to manually override it rather than leave it be, if you dont have access to your conmputer how can you check everything is as it should be? do you have to trust to the machine?


this?


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

I carnt help but think is all this really necessary?? 

We have all created hotspots/basking sites and correct ambients using very basic stats and all my animals are thriving, eating and breeding... my heating is only on 12hours a day during summer even less now we are in winter, its already a doddle to control I set the temp and thats it. Apart from the 'bling' factor of being able to boot my computor up and mess with the temp, I dont see how this could benefit me... by the time the pc has booted I could have just done it manually and saved some hassle.

Those are my thoughts, I wish you all the very best with your products. I wont be investing, im out. : victory:


----------



## m1ateusz (Oct 18, 2010)

pete-vtr said:


> I carnt help but think is all this really necessary??
> 
> We have all created hotspots/basking sites and correct ambients using very basic stats and all my animals are thriving, eating and breeding... my heating is only on 12hours a day during summer even less now we are in winter, its already a doddle to control I set the temp and thats it. Apart from the 'bling' factor of being able to boot my computor up and mess with the temp, I dont see how this could benefit me... by the time the pc has booted I could have just done it manually and saved some hassle.
> 
> Those are my thoughts, I wish you all the very best with your products. I wont be investing, im out. : victory:


it will be beneficial on larger collections, where you can adjust temps on all of your stats just in a few clicks.
as for booting pc , my pc run all day, i bet many of yours as well so i dont see an issue here


----------



## King Kanu (Jul 11, 2010)

So, you say it uses Bluetooth to communicate, does this mean that the PC will need to be Bluetooth enabled? 

What sort of range do these things have? Can't help but think if you have your PC indoors, at say the front of the house, and the snakes in a shed out the back that you won't be able to establish communication. I'm assuming you have some off the shelf Bluetooth module, I would have thought that you could drive the cost down a bit. Not knocking the product at all, in fact if you're interested I can put you in touch with a big wholesaler who is after this exact thing, but I know for a fact that the first thing they will tell you is that the RRP is too high for home users.


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

m1ateusz said:


> it will be beneficial on larger collections, where you can adjust temps on all of your stats just in a few clicks.
> as for booting pc , my pc run all day, i bet many of yours as well so i dont see an issue here


Right back at you, I can adjust the temp of my whole collection with a few turns of a dial. Without the need of a computor.. :gasp:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

m1ateusz said:


> it will be beneficial on larger collections, where you can adjust temps on all of your stats just in a few clicks.
> as for booting pc , my pc run all day, i bet many of yours as well so i dont see an issue here


For larger collections it will be excellent. We have spoken to a few shops now and they all think its a great idea.


----------



## King Kanu (Jul 11, 2010)

Just one tiny thing I would pick you up on, the logo you have is misleading, the symbol you have above the i in iStat is more commonly associated with WiFi rather than Bluetooth, I would possibly have a rethink about that. I work in the electronics industry and it is small things like this that can make a difference, it may not seem much, but it's the little things and the attention to detail that really show up. 

Just my opinion mind, our Graphic Design guy at work gets so frustrated by the minor things that he has to change on a daily basis, but at the end of the day it's what counts.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

King Kanu said:


> Just one tiny thing I would pick you up on, the logo you have is misleading, the symbol you have above the i in iStat is more commonly associated with WiFi rather than Bluetooth, I would possibly have a rethink about that. I work in the electronics industry and it is small things like this that can make a difference, it may not seem much, but it's the little things and the attention to detail that really show up.
> 
> Just my opinion mind, our Graphic Design guy at work gets so frustrated by the minor things that he has to change on a daily basis, but at the end of the day it's what counts.


The logo will be staying as it is.


----------



## King Kanu (Jul 11, 2010)

pete-vtr said:


> Right back at you, I can adjust the temp of my whole collection with a few turns of a dial. Without the need of a computor.. :gasp:


I think the point that is trying to be made is that you don't need to interfere with your collection as it can all be done remotely, it's taking an idea that already exists and improving on it. There is real demand out there for a product like this, from some big hitters in the UK reptile world. I would say its biggest downfall is the choice of wireless technology.


----------



## King Kanu (Jul 11, 2010)

iSTAT said:


> The logo will be staying as it is.


That's fine, just trying to offer some free, friendly advice.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

King Kanu said:


> That's fine, just trying to offer some free, friendly advice.


I do appreciate that mate, why do you think bluetooth is a poor choice of wireless tech?
Im curious...


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

i'm more interested in future stats in the design stage.....

a Digital stat that has 4 probes

that can run 4 seperate viv's

a memory function that can give you read outs,of the last 7 days worth of temps for each viv (imo it's not essential though)

being able to programme them to run vivs,where you can have a daylight bulb for during the day,which shuts down...then switches over to heat mats for night heating...

being able to run 4 viv's like that off 1 stat,now thats a stat i'd buy a few of (if it's possible,to produce them ? )

cheers shaun


----------



## King Kanu (Jul 11, 2010)

Reliability and interference. 

A product we worked on was initially going to be Bluetooth, but in the end we opted for full blown WiFi, it's a hell of a lot more expensive, took us a whole lot longer to develop, but more can be done with it.

We looked at all sorts of wireless applications, including coming up with our own wireless technology. In the end we went down the hardest route.

I think your product is great, and if you want me to get you in contact with someone who could be interested in taking large quantities let me know.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

King Kanu said:


> Reliability and interference.
> 
> A product we worked on was initially going to be Bluetooth, but in the end we opted for full blown WiFi, it's a hell of a lot more expensive, took us a whole lot longer to develop, but more can be done with it.
> 
> ...


Something that doesnt go down too well in the reptile industry.

Sure if you have someone that wants to buy them in quantity im all ears.


----------



## King Kanu (Jul 11, 2010)

iSTAT said:


> Something that doesnt go down too well in the reptile industry.
> 
> Sure if you have someone that wants to buy them in quantity im all ears.


The WiFi module we use makes up the bulk of the cost, and you're not wrong about cost and the reptile world! Our products are far too costly for the reptile world, yet most other industries think we are mad selling it at the price we do, it's far too cheap according to them! 

I can safely say that I will be having a WiFi temperature probe sensor in my incubators this year, what's the harm in spending a bit of cash out, knowing you can be alerted the instant there is an issue. When you have expensive clutches of eggs then its nothing compared to what you could lose.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

King Kanu said:


> The WiFi module we use makes up the bulk of the cost, and you're not wrong about cost and the reptile world! Our products are far too costly for the reptile world, yet most other industries think we are mad selling it at the price we do, it's far too cheap according to them!
> 
> I can safely say that I will be having a WiFi temperature probe sensor in my incubators this year, what's the harm in spending a bit of cash out, knowing you can be alerted the instant there is an issue. When you have expensive clutches of eggs then its nothing compared to what you could lose.


My sentiments exactly. Shame others dont share the same opinion.


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

iSTAT said:


> My sentiments exactly. Shame others dont share the same opinion.


a few of us keepers share those sentiments mate

imo its a pity the reptile industries more interested in their profit,than getting good up to date technological equiptment,from you guys

cheers shaun


----------



## NezA (Nov 17, 2012)

Tarron said:


> Here's one for you then, would it be programmable to connect to the internet, or more specifically, a website showing temps of specific geographic locations from the previous day, so it could automatically adjust temps real time for the species location? Probably a lot of work to do that but hey, thought id chuck it in.


You could quite easily use a programme like log me in to remote connect to the computer that runs your stat. You can even get log me in for most smart phones meaning controlling temps from wherever you are. To do this you would need the computer switched on the whole time however as long as you are comfortable with that its an awesome idea.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

NezA said:


> You could quite easily use a programme like log me in to remote connect to the computer that runs your stat. You can even get log me in for most smart phones meaning controlling temps from wherever you are. To do this you would need the computer switched on the whole time however as long as you are comfortable with that its an awesome idea.


This has already been thought of. I will be implimented into the iSTAT when there out there.


----------



## royal1 (Mar 21, 2007)

shaunyboy said:


> i'm more interested in future stats in the design stage.....
> 
> a Digital stat that has 4 probes
> 
> ...



this ^^^^^

i want a stat that i can set at 89 degress, which can control up to say 8 heat mats individually. I also want to be able to see what temps each mat is. finally i would also like a read out of temp for say over the past 7 days. 

i dont see the need of being able to chane the temp via blue tooth since blue tooth u need to be in range of the device and therefore you may as well just walk up to it and manually do it.

also how often do people change their temps, i only do a night time drop for my males during winter months, and this is activated by flicking a switch.


----------



## rach_bd (May 24, 2009)

royal1 said:


> this ^^^^^
> 
> i want a stat that i can set at 89 degress, which can control up to say 8 heat mats individually. I also want to be able to see what temps each mat is. finally i would also like a read out of temp for say over the past 7 days.
> 
> ...


^^What Thomas said.

I want a simple pulse or dimmer stat, that can control multiple vivs (let's start with 4). I want an LCD which displays the temp in the viv, and you just press a button to swith between viv temps. I want it in farenheit, not centigrade.

To be honest, I couldn't care less what it even looks like, as long as I can see the temperature reading.

I love technology, but I simply want something that works on a basic level, and doesn't cost ridiculous amounts of money.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

rach_bd said:


> ^^What Thomas said.
> 
> I want a simple pulse or dimmer stat, that can control multiple vivs (let's start with 4). I want an LCD which displays the temp in the viv, and you just press a button to swith between viv temps. I want it in farenheit, not centigrade.
> 
> ...


Buy four digital thermostats and gaffa' tape them together.

Next?


----------



## langerspies (Nov 11, 2012)

Basically all am after is a stat like the one you have out at the mo, but with the ability to run mutiple heat sources seperately. Nice and simple.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

goodwin1234 said:


> Buy four digital thermostats and gaffa' tape them together.
> 
> Next?


 
This is fine, but nearly all of the most commonly used thermostats don't have a digital display - or even the ability to measure temperatures at all accurately!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> This is fine, but nearly all of the most commonly used thermostats don't have a digital display - or even the ability to measure temperatures at all accurately!


Lucky Reptile thermostats have a digital display for the temp, I have one for my hoggie's heat mat, are these not commonly used?


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

iSTAT said:


> My sentiments exactly. Shame others dont share the same opinion.


I think a lot of people are not so much bothered by the price as by what you get for your money. Personally, I don't think it's acceptable to be charged £40-£50 for a single channel thermostat that doesn't measure the temperature accurately, doesn't display it, doesn't have an alarm and is unable to set day/night temperatures - in fact, doesn't even have a timer at all!

By the time you've added on a secondary heater / thermostat system (to have a day/night ability, extra digital thermometers and timers, a £70-80 decent thermostat doesn't seem to bad.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

For what i mostly need is a simple pulse stat not interested in one with alarms and buzzers as most of the time you wouldnt hear them anyway, i bet thats all alot of people want so why for years have these been kept at the same high prices as most other electronic goods have dropped down in price every year even with new stats comeing out they remain the same.


----------



## rach_bd (May 24, 2009)

goodwin1234 said:


> Buy four digital thermostats and gaffa' tape them together.
> 
> Next?


I never thought about doing that. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Habistat are bringing out a digital thermostat any day now. Probably gonna give that a try as it's not much more than a pulse stat.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

DragonFish66 said:


> For what i mostly need is a simple pulse stat not interested in one with alarms and buzzers as most of the time you wouldnt hear them anyway, i bet thats all alot of people want so why for years have these been kept at the same high prices as most other electronic goods have dropped down in price every year even with new stats comeing out they remain the same.


Because there was no competition....Until now 

Habistats haven't changed in god knows how many years, now all of a sudden a couple of new companies come along with innovative new designs & habistat have sprung to life with a whole new range imminent 



rach_bd said:


> I never thought about doing that. Thanks for the advice.


I'm full of good ideas, me


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Lucky Reptile thermostats have a digital display for the temp, I have one for my hoggie's heat mat, are these not commonly used?


if its the Lucky ReptileII stat,then i used them for my Diamonds for the first few months,when they were in faunariums,on heat mats

they are on off stats,so the temps can vary 3 or 4 degrees,between turning off and turning back on

pulse stats and dimming stats are more consistant with temps,so i use them with my ceramic set ups,and a dimming stat for my light emmiting bulbs

i still use Lucky Reptile II for my faunariums,as you can set day and night temps,i like how they are digitally set up, i think they're much better than mat stats

cheers shaun


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

shaunyboy said:


> if its the Lucky ReptileII stat,then i used them for my Diamonds for the first few months,when they were in faunariums,on heat mats
> 
> they are on off stats,so the temps can vary 3 or 4 degrees,between turning off and turning back on
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the one I'm using for my hoggies heat mat, I know it's an on/off stat and I've not had that much of a variance in the temps with mine and I like the fact it has a digital display as well as an alarm if the temp falls below what it should be


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Lucky Reptile thermostats have a digital display for the temp, I have one for my hoggie's heat mat, are these not commonly used?


I'd say that they have much less than 10% market share in this country. Most people use Habistats, with Komodos in a distant second place.

So, no, I don't consider Lucky Reptile thermostats to be commonly used (that's not a criticism of Lucky Reptile thermostats, by the way)


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

i use one of these










made by a hobbyist in slovakia.

i would replace it with a comparable istat in a heartbeat though.

rgds
ed



Jeffers3 said:


> I'd say that they have much less than 10% market share in this country. Most people use Habistats, with Komodos in a distant second place.
> 
> So, no, I don't consider Lucky Reptile thermostats to be commonly used (that's not a criticism of Lucky Reptile thermostats, by the way)


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Their is a lot of pages posted and I haven't read them all I apologise if this has been asked and/or answered already, but with the PC being turned off, will the dashboard not reset itself everytime it's closed and then opened again?
Much like login information for a website, you can make it save it, but 9/10, if you restart the PC, it won't be automatically logged in when you go on the website again.. Just something I thought of and wondered if it had been tested yet : victory:

Certainly looks like a great product, and for those with larger snakes in one room, breeds in another, and babies in another, it certainly makes controlling temps far easier.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

goodwin1234 said:


> Because there was no competition....Until now
> 
> Habistats haven't changed in god knows how many years, now all of a sudden a couple of new companies come along with innovative new designs & habistat have sprung to life with a whole new range imminent


I bet even with competition the prices dont drop much if any, i think its an excuse to justify even more higher price for the newer types which i bet dont cost that much more to build. If there anything like pc chips within a couple of years or so you can pic them up for peanuts in some cases 80% cheaper. I bet parts to build a common dimmer stat would prob cost £5 - £10 at most I know overheads cost goes up but with more and more people getting into the hobby i bet theres a hell of alot more been sold than 10 years ago you just have to look at this forum more and more people are useing it and for most its not a 1 pet thing, most get a few whether it be 3 or 23 its more animals than the common fluffys dogs, cats, rats ect :lol2:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

My personal opinion is, the more technical or complicated things are made, the more chance that something can go wrong. Why anyone would need to control thier thermostat or see what their thermostat is doing on a computer is beyond me. That is nothing a nice walk around the herp room cant do.

I say we all get off the computer and interact with our reptiles.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

DragonFish66 said:


> I bet even with competition the prices dont drop much if any, i think its an excuse to justify even more higher price for the newer types which i bet dont cost that much more to build. If there anything like pc chips within a couple of years or so you can pic them up for peanuts in some cases 80% cheaper. I bet parts to build a common dimmer stat would prob cost £5 - £10 at most I know overheads cost goes up but with more and more people getting into the hobby i bet theres a hell of alot more been sold than 10 years ago you just have to look at this forum more and more people are useing it and for most its not a 1 pet thing, most get a few whether it be 3 or 23 its more animals than the common fluffys dogs, cats, rats ect :lol2:


 
Prices dont go down they go up.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

sharpstrain said:


> Prices dont go down they go up.


With the exception of electronic parts and equipent they always go down the likes of pc parts, tvs, cameras, phones ect :2thumb:


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

I like this idea and will be buying a few :no1:

EDIT: I sit at a pc all day in work so this would be very handy for me also


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Gregg M said:


> My personal opinion is, the more technical or complicated things are made, the more chance that something can go wrong. Why anyone would need to control thier thermostat or see what their thermostat is doing on a computer is beyond me. That is nothing a nice walk around the herp room cant do.
> 
> I say we all get off the computer and interact with our reptiles.


I agree with Gregg, I much rather prefer to be physically checking on my snakes myself rather than rely on a computer to control the temps, all thie wonderful modern technology is fine...............WHEN IT WORKS!!!


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> I agree with Gregg, I much rather prefer to be physically checking on my snakes myself rather than rely on a computer to control the temps, all thie wonderful modern technology is fine...............WHEN IT WORKS!!!


To be fair, I used to think the same before I worked with technology, hated it always thought it wouldnt work.
However I think things like this should be given a chance. The world is changing rapidly and technology is growing, I would find this very very helpful as I am sat at a pc all day working. I believe that most of the time stuff like this works well, having an OH who is a developer helps I guess as he shows me how this type of thing works.

I think people who are skeptical should at least give it a chance maybe.


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> I bet even with competition the prices dont drop much if any, i think its an excuse to justify even more higher price for the newer types which i bet dont cost that much more to build. If there anything like pc chips within a couple of years or so you can pic them up for peanuts in some cases 80% cheaper. I bet parts to build a common dimmer stat would prob cost £5 - £10 at most I know overheads cost goes up but with more and more people getting into the hobby i bet theres a hell of alot more been sold than 10 years ago you just have to look at this forum more and more people are useing it and for most its not a 1 pet thing, most get a few whether it be 3 or 23 its more animals than the common fluffys dogs, cats, rats ect :lol2:


Its not just the parts youve got to think of that cost.
Think of all the development also, all the time and work that goes into writing programmes for these things to work. Your not just paying for a unit your paying for someones skills and hard work which have gone into making it work.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Nikkifer said:


> To be fair, I used to think the same before I worked with technology, hated it always thought it wouldnt work.
> However I think things like this should be given a chance. The world is changing rapidly and technology is growing, I would find this very very helpful as I am sat at a pc all day working. I believe that most of the time stuff like this works well, having an OH who is a developer helps I guess as he shows me how this type of thing works.
> 
> I think people who are skeptical should at least give it a chance maybe.


Fair enough however if I'm honest this is not something I would use, even if I was sat at a pc all day working it's still not something I would use or even try but that's just me.


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Fair enough however if I'm honest this is not something I would use, even if I was sat at a pc all day working it's still not something I would use or even try but that's just me.


 Thats fair enough I guess, if you wouldnt use it then fair dos but I think people who are skeptical should definatley give it a chance :no1:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Nikkifer said:


> Thats fair enough I guess, if you wouldnt use it then fair dos but I think people who are skeptical should definatley give it a chance :no1:


I'm not skeptical at all, I simply wouldn't trust a pc to control the temps of my snakes, I do however trust my own eyes in seeing what each individual enclosure temperature is.


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Yeah that's the one I'm using for my hoggies heat mat, I know it's an on/off stat and I've not had that much of a variance in the temps with mine and I like the fact it has a digital display as well as an alarm if the temp falls below what it should be


its a while since ive used one but if i remember correctly...

if you set the stat at 30C..

then it comes on at 29 C and goes back off at 31C...

so roughly 3 degress fluctuation

mat stats are around 4.5 to 5 degrees fluctuation

to be honest i preffer dimming stats over the rest:no1:

cheers shaun


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

shaunyboy said:


> its a while since ive used one but if i remember correctly...
> 
> if you set the stat at 30C..
> 
> ...


I've never actually watched to see what temp it goes off at and comes back on at and being as it's for my hoggie it's set higher than 30*C to provide a hot end temp between 34/35*C.


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> I'm not skeptical at all, I simply wouldn't trust a pc to control the temps of my snakes, I do however trust my own eyes in seeing what each individual enclosure temperature is.


 I guess I just dont see how you cant trust a computer.
Human error is more common now than stuff controlled by pcs.
Maybe im just a techead now working with pcs everyday, who knows. :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Nikkifer said:


> I guess I just dont see how you cant trust a computer.
> Human error is more common now than stuff controlled by pcs.
> Maybe im just a techead now working with pcs everyday, who knows. :lol2:


Nothing really to do with working on pcs everyday, I'm at a pc a good bit of the day myself, computers have their uses in the modern world but for me it's not going to be controlling the temperature of my snakes :lol2:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Nothing really to do with working on pcs everyday, I'm at a pc a good bit of the day myself, computers have their uses in the modern world but for me it's not going to be controlling the temperature of my snakes :lol2:


 The PC doesnt control the temperature in the environment, It is an interace to set the thermostat itself up. Once set up you can throw the PC out the window if you like the thermostat will still run with the settings you programmed it with.

I see people saying theres more to go wrong etc etc, Can i ask some of my customers of the iSTAT Pulse to tell me what they think of how well the thermostat works??

The new wireless thermostat is essentially the same device, instead of a screen and buttons we put in bluetooth to allow a wider set of parameters to be programmed in.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Nikkifer said:


> The world is changing rapidly and technology is growing.


And you think that is a good thing? LOL. You can not even have a conversation with some people anymore. Everything is a text message or email. More and more people would rather communicate through a digital smoke signal than sit across from you and have coffee and a convo. I remember the days of talking to girls at the bus stop or on train on the way to work. Now everyone has their heads burried in their smart phones.
Now we have computers starting to take care of our pets for us. People are starting to become too detatched from reality.

One of the things I love about reptiles is their wild nature. The hobby kind of takes me away from modernized gadgets and technology for a little while.

Personally, I would much rather be in the snake room working with my animals than sitting at my computer messing with a digital mixer to control their heat source. It really is an un-needed feature. I do not see the importance or use of it to be honest. The thermostat does all the work that needs to be done. When the temp goes up to the temp you want, the thermostat shuts or dims. When the temp goes lower than what you want the thermostat kicks in and raises the temp. I still have a Big Apple proportional thermostat from 1994 running an incubator that still works. In fact, it works better than some of the new thermostats I have on other incubators. Go figure.

But hey, I guess the new bells and wistles will be good for the computer nerds, but for this snake nerd, it is not something I will ever find useful.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Whats the point in having animals if all you do is look at a pc screen and to do everything for you :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

iSTAT said:


> The PC doesnt control the temperature in the environment, It is an interace to set the thermostat itself up. Once set up you can throw the PC out the window if you like the thermostat will still run with the settings you programmed it with.
> 
> I see people saying theres more to go wrong etc etc, Can i ask some of my customers of the iSTAT Pulse to tell me what they think of how well the thermostat works??
> 
> The new wireless thermostat is essentially the same device, instead of a screen and buttons we put in bluetooth to allow a wider set of parameters to be programmed in.


I am not for or against your stats they havent been on the market long enough to say how reliable they are only the test of time will see that, before i even think of buying one 2 things they have to be the right price havent looked into how much the range of them costs yet and reliable i will just have to see in the future, I hope they do well there needs to be more people selling these and not just 1 or 2 :2thumb:


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

Gregg M said:


> And you think that is a good thing? LOL. You can not even have a conversation with some people anymore. Everything is a text message or email. More and more people would rather communicate through a digital smoke signal than sit across from you and have coffee and a convo. I remember the days of talking to girls at the bus stop or on train on the way to work. Now everyone has their heads burried in their smart phones.
> Now we have computers starting to take care of our pets for us. People are starting to become too detatched from reality.
> 
> One of the things I love about reptiles is their wild nature. The hobby kind of takes me away from modernized gadgets and technology for a little while.
> ...


 This is a completely stuipid and un necessary statement. Technology is growing and taking over end of, If you dont want to keep up you dont have to, no one is forcing you to buy these products. If you want to you could even remove your thermostats all together and then youd be really in with nature!
your keeping snakes out of ther wild environments your introducing them to our world where they are essentially being kept in a box, of corse you need things to monitor and look after them and unfortenatly for you, most of these things are elctronic or digital. If you dont like it, dont buy it no ones forcing you I just think its very narrow minded to dismiss the thought entirley. This will be a very handy feature for people with big amounts of snakes especially if it can controll not one but quite a few stats.

I understand what your saying about people being "burried in smart phones" but like I say, technology isnt for everyone, some people take to it some people dont. I can say, being a computer technician, I still prefer to speak to people in person, I enjoy going to the pub or even in reptile keeping going and picking up a snake having a brew and a good ole natter, please dont tare us all with the same brush. Communications are done through text message and phone calls yes, but most people still enjoy having a good ole natter, technology is there to help. 
Thats just my two pence anyway no doubt people will be along to rip to pieces what ive said but hey ho


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> Whats the point in having animals if all you do is look at a pc screen and to do *everything* for you :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


because you dont...
Does the pc feed them? clean them? water them? handle them? no?
Your already having all your temperatures controlled by a digital device, why not make it a little extra helpful?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Nikkifer said:


> because you dont...
> Does the pc feed them? clean them? water them? handle them? no?
> Your already having all your temperatures controlled by a digital device, why not make it a little extra helpful?


I agree, what is the different exactly between using a thermostat that you turn a dial, or a thermostat that has an LCD display or a thermostat that has a computer interface.

The point is that there all thermostats, in the end they all do the same job. Just with better technology you can do it better.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Gregg M said:


> Personally, I would much rather be in the snake room working with my animals than sitting at my computer messing with a digital mixer to control their heat source.


I'm with you on this Gregg, I love being in my snakes room which is also the same room I keep my tarantulas and I can spend ages in there checking on them, topping up water, spot cleanin, handling them and feeding them (which for me is the best bit). I also check all their temps twice daily to make sure they are what they should be and if I'm home during the day I'll check again. Even though I am usually out most of the day my snakes are checked first thing in the morning and as soon as I get home at night and as said if I pop home during the day they're checked again.

Modern technology is fine, am not exactly in posession of off the latest mod cons, gadgets and gismos but what I have suits me and personally I'll just stick with the stats I have, yes they have dials that need adjusting but that doesn't bother me at all & one does have an LCD display which I do like and when my snakes are moved into vivs then heating will be sorted accordingly.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Gregg M said:


> Personally, I would much rather be in the snake room working with my animals than sitting at my computer messing with a digital mixer to control their heat source. It really is an un-needed feature. I do not see the importance or use of it to be honest. The thermostat does all the work that needs to be done. When the temp goes up to the temp you want, the thermostat shuts or dims. When the temp goes lower than what you want the thermostat kicks in and raises the temp. I still have a Big Apple proportional thermostat from 1994 running an incubator that still works. In fact, it works better than some of the new thermostats I have on other incubators. Go figure.
> 
> But hey, I guess the new bells and wistles will be good for the computer nerds, but for this snake nerd, it is not something I will ever find useful.


I know what you mean, Gregg, but surely there's a useful half-way house that even the most ardent of Luddites can see the need for. If I have a thermostat that measures and displays temperature, that is useful. I would also like the ability to set a day/night temperature automatically. This can, of course, be done manually, but that takes time away from my "reptile interaction time".

I don't have a problem with doing mindless menial tasks via a computer, if it frees up time to do more interesting things. Taking your argument at face value, why bother with a thermostat? After all, you could sit there 24/7 switching the heating power on/off as required. I know this is taking things to a daft extreme, but if there is a way of doing something boring automatically, why not use it? 

I don't agree at all with the "more to go wrong" argument either. Modern cars are a classic example of how technology has improved reliability. A modern car can be expected to run for well over 10 years with nothing major going wrong. A car from 40 years ago usually needed a new engine after 50-60,000 miles and would regularly break down when cold/wet. Modern computer hardware is extremely reliable as well. I had an old late-80s Mac until recently, which worked just as it did when I first got it. I agree that software is more of a problem, but if it works and you don't change anything, it is usually fine!


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Obviously not everyone likes change, people like to stick with what works. Thats fine by me.

But let me just throw something out there, You say your out most of the day (Much like most people who goto work etc). What if you had the ability to pick up on faults within your enclosures, from wherever it is that you may be. They can then be quickly rectified instantly rather than waiting until you are home. If you had a bulb failure whilst on holiday for instance you could ask a friend or family memeber to change it for you within minutes.

This is how technology can help your reptiles.



AilsaM said:


> I'm with you on this Gregg, I love being in my snakes room which is also the same room I keep my tarantulas and I can spend ages in there checking on them, topping up water, spot cleanin, handling them and feeding them (which for me is the best bit). I also check all their temps twice daily to make sure they are what they should be and if I'm home during the day I'll check again. Even though I am usually out most of the day my snakes are checked first thing in the morning and as soon as I get home at night and as said if I pop home during the day they're checked again.
> 
> Modern technology is fine, am not exactly in posession of off the latest mod cons, gadgets and gismos but what I have suits me and personally I'll just stick with the stats I have, yes they have dials that need adjusting but that doesn't bother me at all & one does have an LCD display which I do like and when my snakes are moved into vivs then heating will be sorted accordingly.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Modern technology is fine, am not exactly in posession of off the latest mod cons, gadgets and gismos but what I have suits me and personally I'll just stick with the stats I have, yes they have dials that need adjusting but that doesn't bother me at all & one does have an LCD display which I do like and when my snakes are moved into vivs then heating will be sorted accordingly.


So, you like the one with the LCD display, then? Make up your mind! :whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

iSTAT said:


> Obviously not everyone likes change, people like to stick with what works.
> .


You're being very diplomatic - the technology doesn't work as most of us would like it to!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

iSTAT said:


> Obviously not everyone likes change, people like to stick with what works. Thats fine by me.
> 
> But let me just throw something out there, You say your out most of the day (Much like most people who goto work etc). What if you had the ability to pick up on faults within your enclosures, from wherever it is that you may be. They can then be quickly rectified instantly rather than waiting until you are home. If you had a bulb failure whilst on holiday for instance you could ask a friend or family memeber to change it for you within minutes.
> 
> This is how technology can help your reptiles.


How can your stat quickly rectify a problem - for example turning of the power should there be a fault causing it to over heat? I'm sorry I've not fully looked into the functions of said device so if it does this then fair enough. I have had a stat fail, thankfully there was no power going to the heat mat at all so there was no issues of over heating.

Holidays lol, the most I ever get away for is a long weekend and I have friends/family who will stop by daily to check on my animals.



Jeffers3 said:


> So, you like the one with the LCD display, then? Make up your mind! :whistling2:


Yes I do and it's the only one I have, it wasn't bought because it had the LCD display, it was given to me 2nd hand, brand new and never been used.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> How can your stat quickly rectify a problem - for example turning of the power? I'm sorry I've not fully looked into the functions of said device so if it does this then fair enough.
> 
> Holidays lol, the most I ever get away for is a long weekend and I have friends/family who will stop by daily to check on my animals.
> 
> ...


It couldnt rectify the power going off obviously, but it could tell you that the power had gone off. There is more to this new thermostat than meets the eye.

It will evetually be able to go online so you can view and edit setting anywhere in the world. It will be able to send you a text message in the event of a power cut, fuse blowing, heater failure etc.

Other things that the thermostat itself can do is monitor multiple heaters from one socket. So if you had 7 heatmats plugged into a multi extension and 1 failed you would be notified.
It also ramps the temperatures from night to day so as not to cause a sudden sharp drop or temperature increase.

In terms of the technology itself, the circuitry we use for controlling the heater does not fail when a bulb blows.

Much more to these than meets the eye like i said.


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

iSTAT said:


> It couldnt rectify the power going off obviously, but it could tell you that the power had gone off. There is more to this new thermostat than meets the eye.
> 
> It will evetually be able to go online so you can view and edit setting anywhere in the world. It will be able to send you a text message in the event of a power cut, fuse blowing, heater failure etc.
> 
> ...


I cant wait for this, I think its going to make everything really awesome, Ive lost snakes to overheating before so these things will make sure everything is a okay :2thumb:


----------



## langerspies (Nov 11, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> The PC doesnt control the temperature in the environment, It is an interace to set the thermostat itself up. Once set up you can throw the PC out the window if you like the thermostat will still run with the settings you programmed it with.
> 
> I see people saying theres more to go wrong etc etc, Can i ask some of my customers of the iSTAT Pulse to tell me what they think of how well the thermostat works??
> 
> The new wireless thermostat is essentially the same device, instead of a screen and buttons we put in bluetooth to allow a wider set of parameters to be programmed in.


Your iStat pulse has been spot on from the moment i set it up. The temps rarely fluctuate more than 0.1 c. It has all the features i need, (thats why i bought it) but as said before, a 4 probe version would be fantastic.If that is never going to happen i will just buy more of the single probe pulse ones.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

iSTAT said:


> It couldnt rectify the power going off obviously, but it could tell you that the power had gone off. There is more to this new thermostat than meets the eye.
> 
> It will evetually be able to go online so you can view and edit setting anywhere in the world. It will be able to send you a text message in the event of a power cut, fuse blowing, heater failure etc.
> 
> ...


Well if people use this and are happy with it then fair play to them and also yourself for designing and coming up with such a product. : victory:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I really dont understand why people get emotional about this kind of thing and I mean both the fors and the againsts, if you want it buy it, but dont knock those that dont, if you dont want it dont buy it, but dont knock those that do.

why would anyone care what bit of equipment someone else (who they probably have never and will never meet) uses or doesnt.

However I will add that I do find it amusing that someone complains about how people dont communicate with each other any more using a computer on an internet forum


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> I really dont understand why people get emotional about this kind of thing and I mean both the fors and the againsts, if you want it buy it, but dont knock those that dont, if you dont want it dont buy it, but dont knock those that do.
> 
> why would anyone care what bit of equipment someone else (who they probably have never and will never meet) uses or doesnt.
> 
> However I will add that I do find it amusing that someone complains about how people dont communicate with each other any more using a computer on an internet forum


Lol, you mean the small fact that were all say in front of a computer or have our heads in a smart phone


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

iSTAT said:


> Lol, you mean the small fact that were all say in front of a computer or have our heads in a smart phone


 
thats the badger


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nikkifer said:


> because you dont...
> Does the pc feed them? clean them? water them? handle them? no?
> Your already having all your temperatures controlled by a digital device, why not make it a little extra helpful?


Its just as quick if not quicker to set a dial without the hassle of a pc why should i pay twice the price for something when i wont use the extra functions on it? :whistling2: it might be good for some people all i want is already out there, only extra that could be usefull to me is one that works several heatmats and not some thing that costs more than buying indvidual stats if it broke down and had to be repaired thats several snakes you will need to find stats for or have an expensive spare for :whistling2:





Nikkifer said:


> I cant wait for this, I think its going to make everything really awesome, Ive lost snakes to overheating before so these things will make sure everything is a okay  :2thumb:


You have lost snakes to overheating? were you not useing stats? why will these be guaranteed not to fail, every thing fails sometimes its impossable to be 100% safe a bulb may blow on day one or in 20 years time. I think to some people its another new toy like having the latest iphone :whistling2:


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> Its just as quick if not quicker to set a dial without the hassle of a pc *why should i pay twice the price* for something when i wont use the extra functions on it? :whistling2: it might be good for some people all i want is already out there, only extra that could be usefull to me is one that works several heatmats and not some thing that costs more than buying indvidual stats if it broke down and had to be repaired thats several snakes you will need to find stats for or have an expensive spare for :whistling2:
> 
> You have lost snakes to overheating? were you not useing stats? why will these be guaranteed not to fail, every thing fails sometimes its impossable to be 100% safe a bulb may blow on day one or in 20 years time. I think to some people its another new toy like having the latest iphone :whistling2:


If you read back through my posts I said its good for someone who is going to use the functions, if you dont like it dont buy it no ones forcing you, all im saying is for people who are skeptical to give it a chance.
Yes I have the stat failed, it was whilst I was away at work that it failed on a very hot day and he over heated, isnt that the whole point of these stats? you can monitor everything and they also have an autofailover that cuts all heating if they get too hot (correct me if im wrong istat). That was the problem with the one I was using, it didnt cut everything off. If I was able to view and change the heating on my pc like istat wants to do in the future then I could have seen that he was getting too hot and sorted it.

If you dont like it dont buy it its as simple as that.


----------



## NezA (Nov 17, 2012)

Just read through this Threadnaught its a very interesting debate. I think some people would have a seizure if they realised how much of their life relies on and is governed by computers.

I want to commend the folks at iStat for their innovation there is 100% a gap in the market and wether or not you agree or disagree with a computerised thermostat, you have to recognise the monumental efforts these guys have put in to bring a product like this to market. 

I for one love the concept and I feel the potential benefits vastly outweigh the potential disadvantages. Having a thermostat that could send me an email or a text letting me know a mat has failed etc would be awesome. what people need to realise is fundamentally this is still a thermostat that operates in the same way as any other, instead of having a manual dial you turn by hand you have an onscreen slider but it works the same way it does not mean the product will be inherently less reliable. What a product like this offers is freedom and flexibility. At the end of the day it will not be everyones cup of tea. In the same way computers and smart phones are not everyones cup of tea. But for the rest of us this is awesome and we love it and can see the potential.

So well done iStat for designing such an awesome product. I for one will be looking very closely at this and if it does everything I want I will most certainly buy one.

-Alan


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> Its just as quick if not quicker to set a dial without the hassle of a pc why should i pay twice the price for something when i wont use the extra functions on it? :whistling2:


No it isn't faster!

First of all, the dials on most of the common stats don't correlate properly with temperature, so every night, I would need to walk around all of my heat sources and adjust all the dials, then go back and check them an hour or so later, re-adjusting as necessary. Then, I'd need to repeat the same thing in reverse the following morning!

Even if you only want to do it once and run constantly at one temperature, most stats need to be checked with a secondary measuring device and tweaked by trial and error. 

If you want to replicate the performance of the proposed new thermostats using Habistats, you will need to buy two of them and have two heat sources. You will also need two timers. This would cost considerably more and you'd have 5 devices instead of 2 to go wrong..... :whistling2:


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> No it isn't faster!
> 
> First of all, the dials on most of the common stats don't correlate properly with temperature, so every night, I would need to walk around all of my heat sources and adjust all the dials, then go back and check them an hour or so later, re-adjusting as necessary. Then, I'd need to repeat the same thing in reverse the following morning!
> 
> ...


 ^^^ this :no1:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Jeffers3 said:


> No it isn't faster!
> 
> First of all, the dials on most of the common stats don't correlate properly with temperature, so every night, I would need to walk around all of my heat sources and adjust all the dials, then go back and check them an hour or so later, re-adjusting as necessary. Then, I'd need to repeat the same thing in reverse the following morning!
> 
> ...





Nikkifer said:


> ^^^ this :no1:[/QUOTE)
> 
> And how do you work that out five seperate devices only one would fail and need replaced at a lot lower cost as one device running 5 mats if i did use one of these new stats i would still make sure i had digi thermometers and ir gun to check them, still, you are commenting on something that you havent used yet? it seems that some peoples opinions is theres only one way to do things there way or your wrong, as i have said theres nothing wrong with trying new things, but when it doubles the price or more to me i wouldnt pay the extra, i noticed in another thread i remember you were twining about the price of stats and they should be cheaper for what they were this was a couple of months back you seem to change your mind.
> When ive set up my stats i check them but very rarely do they need adjusting if its to hot the mats are not switched on thats the job of the stat so why do you keep adjusting yours


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> Nikkifer said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ this :no1:[/QUOTE)
> ...


----------



## King Kanu (Jul 11, 2010)

If we really knew how much it cost to manufacture something like a Habistat thermostat we would be appalled at the mark up. They will be raking in the profits.

I would seriously estimate £2-£3 for a pulse stat. The volumes that these are built in will mean the components needed to manufacture would be pennies, the outer housings wouldn't be costly at all either. Then add in the labour and they're laughing. 

I might open up my mat stat and have a look what's inside. You would have thought that the price you're paying they could at least be accurate....


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Jeffers3 said:


> DragonFish66 said:
> 
> 
> > I only whined about the price in terms of what you get for your money. Most of the stats on the market are not worth what they cost because of their shortcomings. Please read what I say before criticising it.
> ...


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

DragonFish66 said:


> Jeffers3 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree there should be some of these stats available but these old stats are just as good for newcomers and easy to use ive had no problems setting mine up once and leaving them i agree the price is to high through i think all options should be available like the basic on/off type pulse and dimmer stats as well as the fancy ones, if your not going to use the functions on a certain stat why should you pay for it. so far the only new ones on offer have all the functions theres not the range of them like the old ones.
> ...


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

iSTAT said:


> DragonFish66 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the idea of putting features into astat isnt to bump the price up. Its to increase safety and reliability of the unit.
> ...


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

DragonFish66 said:


> iSTAT said:
> 
> 
> > It might well be but to me your trying to make out the other types are unsafe, if i had a rep that needed special requirements i would get a stat like this. i think you would prob sell a lot more if you offered a range of stats. So far ive only heard of one thats on sale at the moment and one other that you will be selling soon granted you have only just started selling them but if there was more choice i would prob try some that was what i need them for :2thumb:
> ...


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> Jeffers3 said:
> 
> 
> > Its for an exsample i have a 1.3l car it does what i want it to i dont need a 2.0l one, so why should i be forced to get the bigger one most stats do what there supose to its a bit like mobile phones ect i bet most people dont use everything on them and never will your prob not getting what i mean theres room for a load of different types of stats the main reason i think for all the extras is to bump the price up for a bigger profit.
> ...


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Jeffers3 said:


> DragonFish66 said:
> 
> 
> > I like your car analogy. How would you like it if they wanted nearly the same money for the 1.3l car and then said - oh, by the way, you'll need to buy a separate speedometer. And.... if you want to change gear you'll need to buy a second gearbox!
> ...


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

DragonFish66 said:


> Jeffers3 said:
> 
> 
> > My point is you can have the features like power steering ect in both cars and the price is alot less in one than the other :whistling2: it doesnt make the cheap one any worst just cheaper
> ...


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

Didn't realise the istat had that safety feature, thats is absolutely brilliant. Well done!


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

BrianB said:


> Didn't realise the istat had that safety feature, thats is absolutely brilliant. Well done!


Its a pretty cool thing to have in a thermostat really, These sort of features run in the background so there not immiedietly apparent. You only realise there there when they kick in.

There are about 5 features that run in the backround that have control over the heater output.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

iSTAT said:


> DragonFish66 said:
> 
> 
> > You appear to have missed my point completely.
> ...


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

A power failure wont cause a heater to overheat as ther eis no power to the heater.

However. A bulb failure can blow out the triac on a dimmer stat. The triac is part of the circuitry that controls the heat. If you replace the bulb and then simply leave it to it, the bulb will not dim as it should as the triac is faulty. This will lead to overheating very quickly.

Our new bluetooth thermostat doesnt even use this technology anymore as its dated. As a result we dont have the issue of triac failures in our new dimmer stats. They are equipped with surge protection and overload protection.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

All my probes are fixed so they cant move off position all my electrical gear is surge protected the likely hood of something happening is very remote it seems through your stats do have more safety features but you come accross like you are just trying to rubbish the competition or make out theres are not safe :whistling2:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

DragonFish66 said:


> All my probes are fixed so they cant move off position all my electrical gear is surge protected the likely hood of something happening is very remote it seems through your stats do have more safety features but you come accross like you are just trying to rubbish the competition or make out theres are not safe :whistling2:


This is not the case at all. The competition is clearly not rubbish or unsafe. I will however say that they have flaws. In 95% of circumstances these thermostats work perfectly well. However there are cases where they dont. My thermostats just fill in the gaps.

My competitors have been around for many years and deserve credit for that.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> All my probes are fixed so they cant move off position all my electrical gear is surge protected the likely hood of something happening is very remote it seems through your stats do have more safety features but you come accross like you are just trying to rubbish the competition or make out theres are not safe :whistling2:


How are they fixed? I bet they _can_ move.

The likelihood of anything going wrong is, of course, low. Now, as well as your thermometer and timer, you need to buy a surge protector to go with your ancient technology thermostat. Not looking so cheap now, is it?

Why are you so against anyone trying to improve things? I don't work for iSTAT. I don't even have any of their products - yet. But, I completely applaud someone giving the existing manufacturers a good kick up the backside. They have been ripping us off and fobbing us off with crap products for too long.

Can you, honestly, say that you think it's acceptable for the thermostat temperature probe to be so hopelessly inaccurate as to be unusable?

Can you, honestly, say that it doesn't annoy you that the thermostat doesn't even display the temperature?

The iSTAT safety features and the communication capabilities are the icing on the cake.

What you want:










What I want:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

If you find someone making those flying cars, put me down for one.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

iSTAT said:


> If you find someone making those flying cars, put me down for one.


 
You mean your stat can't do this?

Take me off the waiting list for one now! :lol2:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> You mean your stat can't do this?
> 
> Take me off the waiting list for one now! :lol2:


 Ok done hahaha. 

Let me know when you want to go back on :whistling2:


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

I havent read the whole thread so sorry if this has been asked but if the program did for any reason malfunction would you not then have the problem of it effecting all the mats instead of just one?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Lil_nightmare said:


> I havent read the whole thread so sorry if this has been asked but if the program did for any reason malfunction would you not then have the problem of it effecting all the mats instead of just one?


Yes thats most likely the case, but in the event of a malfuntion the heaters are designed to switch off. This is an inherant design feature, meaning that it is not upto the software to switch the heaters off but rather to turn them on. 
Therefore in any type of "catastrophic" failure. the heaters would all switch off.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

the most annoying thing about pulse stats, dimmers etc is u cant take one of out of the box set it to 86 and ur done, its 86 and u can start occupying the viv etc, u cant do that if u want a "true" 86

for years and years iv always to had to this "settling in" period, where i set up the viv tub whatever, attach a digital thermometer probe from a thermometer i trust to the same position the stat probe occupys and let it it run " a while.." by then its gotten warmed up, overly so, settled back down and has found its sweet spot, the chance of the actual temp being ur sought after 86 is slim though, so u have to "tweak it" this takes more time, more settling in. 

it is beyond annoying, and god forbid u don't take note of the actual position of the dash marking on the knob because if the knob gets moved, or u change it, ur back to the start.

i speak from waaay too move experience of these situations, roll on the digital revolution, lcds displays, software, backups, safety cut outs etc etc, the stats i use are digital lcds, but their simple on/off technology, nothing like ur istat but their still far more preferable to the knob tweakers, i just don't have the patience for that faffing about anymore.

id love to replace mine with ur technology if and when u bring out multi channel/probe models (at least 4)

rgds
ed


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

loxocemus said:


> the most annoying thing about pulse stats, dimmers etc is u cant take one of out of the box set it to 86 and ur done, its 86 and u can start occupying the viv etc, u cant do that if u want a "true" 86
> 
> for years and years iv always to had to this "settling in" period, where i set up the viv tub whatever, attach a digital thermometer probe from a thermometer i trust to the same position the stat probe occupys and let it it run " a while.." by then its gotten warmed up, overly so, settled back down and has found its sweet spot, the chance of the actual temp being ur sought after 86 is slim though, so u have to "tweak it" this takes more time, more settling in.
> 
> ...


Hallelujah!
I was beginning to think nobody else had noticed these problems. :2thumb:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Dear Galileo,

I know of no reason why I would want to purchase your 'Telescope'. I can see the stars perfectly well with my eyes.]

yours

Some Technophobe


----------



## royal1 (Mar 21, 2007)

goodwin1234 said:


> Buy four digital thermostats and gaffa' tape them together.
> 
> Next?


done that but want a proper system

next .........................


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Nikkifer said:


> This is a completely stuipid and un necessary statement. Technology is growing and taking over end of, If you dont want to keep up you dont have to, no one is forcing you to buy these products. If you want to you could even remove your thermostats all together and then youd be really in with nature!
> your keeping snakes out of ther wild environments your introducing them to our world where they are essentially being kept in a box, of corse you need things to monitor and look after them and unfortenatly for you, most of these things are elctronic or digital.


Firstly, because you do not agree with what I said, it does not make it completely stupid. Ease up a bit. Am I saying you are stupid for needing a product like this?

Secondly, in my naturalistic varanid cages, thermostats are not needed. The only things I have hooked up to thermostats are incubators and rack systems. So, while you thought you were being a smartass with your comment, thermostats are not needed in every application.

I am not against technology. However, I do not see the need to have to monitor your thermostat through a computer. The more bells and whistles there are the more there is to break down. Plus, with electronics, you can not say they will not fail. In fact relying on one thermostat is a bit stupid anyway. We run backup thermostats here. Each rack and incubator has 2 thermostats. If the main one fails, we have a second one to back it up. Thats how you protect your animals. A simple slide on a computer screen will not.




Nikkifer said:


> I understand what your saying about people being "burried in smart phones" but like I say, technology isnt for everyone, some people take to it some people dont. I can say, being a computer technician, I still prefer to speak to people in person, I enjoy going to the pub or even in reptile keeping going and picking up a snake having a brew and a good ole natter, please dont tare us all with the same brush. Communications are done through text message and phone calls yes, but most people still enjoy having a good ole natter, technology is there to help.
> Thats just my two pence anyway no doubt people will be along to rip to pieces what ive said but hey ho


I understand that technology is there to help. I have lots of new gadgets and a smart phone and all that. But they are things that are useful to me. I am not saying that this new thermostat is not cool. It is awesomely cool. It is just something that is not a must. istat should focus on more imortant aspects of thermostats. Like when a stat fails maybe have a backup stat built in. To me, innovation is making something better and more reliable. Adding a chip so you can control it through a laptop is not making its function better or more reliable. It is just making it more technical.

All the other features istat is offering are awesome. The safety features are great and much needed. It is just the "control your thermostat through you computer" thing that I find completely useless.

Reading through, I think we are a bit spoiled here in the States. LOL. We have had thermostats with digital LCD displays that show what the thermostat is set at and the actual temp in the cage for over 10 years.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Firstly, because you do not agree with what I said, it does not make it completely stupid. Ease up a bit. Am I saying you are stupid for needing a product like this?
> 
> Secondly, in my naturalistic varanid cages, thermostats are not needed. The only things I have hooked up to thermostats are incubators and rack systems. So, while you thought you were being a smartass with your comment, thermostats are not needed in every application.
> 
> ...


 
Would you use a thermostat with an LCD display and some buttons on it?


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

_Firstly, because you do not agree with what I said, it does not make it completely stupid. *Ease up a bit*. Am I saying you are stupid for needing a product like this?_

_Secondly, in my naturalistic varanid cages, thermostats are not needed. The only things I have hooked up to thermostats are incubators and rack systems. So, while you thought you were being a* smartass* with your comment, thermostats are not needed in every application._

Ease up abit, no need to start calling me a smartass because your point makes sense to you and not me. No need to start getting personal now is there? I didnt say you were stupid for not needing this product, I said your overall comment was outlandish and not needed.

_I am not against technology. However, I do not see the need to have to monitor your thermostat through a computer. The more bells and whistles there are the more there is to break down. Plus, with electronics, you can not say they will not fail. In fact relying on one thermostat is a bit stupid anyway. We run backup thermostats here. Each rack and incubator has 2 thermostats. If the main one fails, we have a second one to back it up. Thats how you protect your animals. A simple slide on a computer screen will not._
Thats in my opinion isnt a valid reason not to buy something with the potential to help someone greatly. Thats like sticking with a ford KA because the BMW has more electrics in it. You cant just say everything is going to break down not everything does, if that was the case no one would use cars, or trains or ever progress anywhere in life. The whole point of the istat is it does protect your animals it knocks everything off if there is a problem so a backup stat, spending more money, is not needed.




_I understand that technology is there to help. I have lots of new gadgets and a smart phone and all that. But they are things that are useful to me. I am not saying that this new thermostat is not cool. It is awesomely cool. It is just something that is not a must. istat should focus on more imortant aspects of thermostats. Like when a stat fails maybe have a backup stat built in. To me, innovation is making something better and more reliable. Adding a chip so you can control it through a laptop is not making its function better or more reliable. It is just making it more technical._

_All the other features istat is offering are awesome. The safety features are great and much needed. It is just the "control your thermostat through you computer" thing that I find completely useless._

_Reading through, I think we are a bit spoiled here in the States. LOL. We have had thermostats with digital LCD displays that show what the thermostat is set at and the actual temp in the cage for over 10 years_.

If you dont want to progress with technology no one is forcing you too, im not going out and making you spend the money on an istat so why need to get all personal? its a forum of corse im going give my opinion and say what I believe in, If everyone was like you we would still be riding round on horses and carts or never leaving the house incase we get trampled.
Whatever its up to you what you spend your money on,


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

is there any difference to this new thermostat except you can control it wirelessly from a PC? Not sure wether i should wait on this or just get one of your other systems.


----------



## TrevorA (Nov 12, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Firstly, because you do not agree with what I said, it does not make it completely stupid. Ease up a bit. Am I saying you are stupid for needing a product like this?
> 
> Secondly, in my naturalistic varanid cages, thermostats are not needed. The only things I have hooked up to thermostats are incubators and rack systems. So, while you thought you were being a smartass with your comment, thermostats are not needed in every application.
> 
> ...


So are you saying istat shouldn't make this because you don't want one? Or they shouldn't make it because its wrong to use technology or what..... Genuinely confused that you seem angry enough about this to get personal? 

Personally I love gadgets so if I can use then in any of my hobbies it adds to my enjoyment, I don't need any of them, I just want them because it adds to my fun.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Fordyl2k said:


> is there any difference to this new thermostat except you can control it wirelessly from a PC? Not sure wether i should wait on this or just get one of your other systems.


They are based on the same design with "refinements". We have changed how we control the heater (we no longer use a triac) and theres the hourly temperature settings. 
Load monitoring has also been added to detect both heater failure and short circuits etc.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Gregg M said:


> Secondly, in my naturalistic varanid cages, thermostats are not needed. The only things I have hooked up to thermostats are incubators and rack systems. So, while you thought you were being a smartass with your comment, thermostats are not needed in every application.
> 
> All the other features istat is offering are awesome. The safety features are great and much needed. It is just the "control your thermostat through you computer" thing that I find completely useless.
> 
> Reading through, I think we are a bit spoiled here in the States. LOL. We have had thermostats with digital LCD displays that show what the thermostat is set at and the actual temp in the cage for over 10 years.


Sorry to edit your post, but there's 3 important(ish!) points here.

You are quite right that thermostats are not needed in every application, but for the vast majority of species kept by people in the UK, they are needed. Having said that, I have an unthermostatted heat mat in one set-up. Shoot me (I know you won't, for this at least, but many would!). It's perfectly OK as it is because of how it is being used.

You are also right about the great features iSTAT have built in and that it's not _necessary_ to have control via your PC. I still want this, though! Massively cool overcomes unnecessary every time! I don't _need_ a 175bhp, 1300cc motorbike for commuting to work - but I've still got one. :no1:

Last but by far from no means least, I am extremely envious of the products you guys over there have - and the prices you have to pay. These new products we're seeing are the stuff of Star Trek compared to the rubbish we've had to put up with!


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Gregg M - how do you run two thermostats in one viv? Thought each thermostat had to be linked to one heating device?

Istat - would like to see one of these devices at say the Doncaster show this year - Is that a possibility?


I like gadgetry and I'm of the opinion that refinement is key. Would have thought that ACCURACY is one of the key factors here - something that Istat seems to offer with you the user able to modify the settings = BRILLIANT... 

I have different digi-thermometers and each gives a different reading - NOT naming brands - but as a whole I think they are pretty poop even though everything is on digital timers and thermostats too. An all in one so to speak sounds like my cup of tea.

Fortex systems had a digi-thermostat - does anyone have these or know anything more about them please?

More photos and brief descriptions of the digi-therms please - anyone/everyone.

I use Habistat Dimming - have for years - very pleased with their longevity and price range although I'm definately into having to update my systems , especially as got new projects = rebuilds for the snakes I have so any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

KWIBEZEE said:


> Gregg M - how do you run two thermostats in one viv? Thought each thermostat had to be linked to one heating device?
> 
> Istat - would like to see one of these devices at say the Doncaster show this year - Is that a possibility?
> 
> ...


My customers can vouch for the accuracy of my thermostats. They report accuracy of within 0.1F when compared to a decent digital thermometer or temperature gun.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Istat = accuracy is definately a built in standard so to speak with your design. What are the 23 or so vertical lines on the photo prototype - is that the amount of channels?

So - will you be show casing at Donny?


----------



## langerspies (Nov 11, 2012)

Are you still going to do just a multi probe version of the pulse iSTAT or has this new one taken its place.I have no need for all the PC stuff, and the iSTAT pulse i have at the mo is faultless for my needs .If not will the pulse still be availiable as i would just some more of those.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

The 24 slider are for the temperature for each hour of the day, it allows you to set gradients for sunrise and sunset.

We hope to showcase at doncaster this year.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

iSTAT said:


> The 24 slider are for the temperature for each hour of the day, it allows you to set gradients for sunrise and sunset.
> 
> We hope to showcase at doncaster this year.


 
Thankyou - do the first five customers get 20% discount...:whistling2: - or just me ? :2thumb:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

iSTAT said:


> Would you use a thermostat with an LCD display and some buttons on it?


 
I do not see where you are trying to go with that question... I use thermostats with LCD displays and some buttons. They work great. Dont need my computer to tell me that the temps are correct.




Nikkifer said:


> If you dont want to progress with technology no one is forcing you too, im not going out and making you spend the money on an istat so why need to get all personal? its a forum of corse im going give my opinion and say what I believe in, If everyone was like you we would still be riding round on horses and carts or never leaving the house incase we get trampled.
> Whatever its up to you what you spend your money on,


 
My comments were never personal. It did not get personal until you said that my comment was completely stupid. You can give your opinion as much as you like. I respect your opinion. I gave mine but you thought it was stupid because it did not match yours. And again, you still try to add insult with you comment about "people like me".

Again, I am all for technology where it is needed. A thermostat you can manipulate from your laptop is not needed. To me, it is a compete waste of time. Time that can be spent on improving on faults.



TrevorA said:


> So are you saying istat shouldn't make this because you don't want one? Or they shouldn't make it because its wrong to use technology or what..... Genuinely confused that you seem angry enough about this to get personal?


I am not saying anyone should or shouldnt do anything. Just giving my honest opinion. If you had read the entire thread, you would see that it did not get personal until Nikkifer said my comments were stupid. Then maybe you would not be so confused. And why do people seem to confuse difference of opinion with being angry so often. How do I seem angry to you? Because I am not gushing over iSTATS new project? I think they are doing lots of good things for you all in the UK. It is about time someone can out with a great line of thermostats over there.



TrevorA said:


> Personally I love gadgets so if I can use then in any of my hobbies it adds to my enjoyment, I don't need any of them, I just want them because it adds to my fun.


I like gadgets too. Things that are useful to me.



Jeffers3 said:


> I don't _need_ a 175bhp, 1300cc motorbike for commuting to work - but I've still got one. :no1:


Dont be silly Jeffers, you need at least 1300ccs on the street to have fun bro... LOL


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Just stumbled upon this.....normally loiter in different sections :lol2: I think one of the most overlooked features is the ability to ramp up and down the temps.I know it's not strictly necessary, however I feel this is a big step forward. It is also a feature that no other commercially available stat I can think of offers. Personally I probably use most features of this programme, the computer control of viv temps is handy, especially for vivs in difficult to access areas such as in alcoves. Ramping the temp will tie in with my dimming sunrise/sunset lighting and the safety aspects are amazing. Wireless control appeases my OCD too :2thumb:

Reliability i believe will be proven, at the end of the day microprocessors control every aspect of our lives, traffic lights, police responses, vehicles, microwaves, power plants, phone's, heating, household electrics, the tablet I'm writing on.........everything. Having young children who play with any visible knobs makes me even more keen to upgrade :lol2:

Just my thoughts

Dave


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> I do not see where you are trying to go with that question... I use thermostats with LCD displays and some buttons. They work great. Dont need my computer to tell me that the temps are correct.


The point i am trying to make is simple. You yourself use a thermostat with LCD and buttons. But what happens when the information shown on that LCD is not enough.

Programming a thermostat with 24 different temperature settings, 2 alarm settings, C/F selection. Wattage selection, Safety parameters for shutdown, probe status, heater output status, and current alarm condition from a device with a little LCD display and 2 to 4 buttons would be a programming nightmare. 

Clearly you will say that its not required, for you maybe not. For someone keeping GTPs then this would be an amazing piece of kit for them.
Clearly you have something against the idea as you are fighting so hard to knock it.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Gregg M said:


> Dont be silly Jeffers, you need at least 1300ccs on the street to have fun bro... LOL


Spoken like a true American - where you need at least 1700cc to reach the 55mph speed limit! 

You may have the edge in terms of available thermostats, but you still have motorbikes from the Stone Age! lol


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

forgive me if i missed it but i havent seen if you answered My question.....
Will this work with ALL istats previously bought or is it JUST for new ones out?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry Fiona, it will just be used on the new thermostats. The iSTAT Pulse was not built with bluetooth capabilities.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

iSTAT said:


> The point i am trying to make is simple. You yourself use a thermostat with LCD and buttons. But what happens when the information shown on that LCD is not enough.


How would it not be enough? Explain why I need to know what the probe status is or why I need wattage selection. Why do I need to set 24 different temps in a 24 hour period or in an entire year?



iSTAT said:


> Programming a thermostat with 24 different temperature settings, 2 alarm settings, C/F selection. Wattage selection, Safety parameters for shutdown, probe status, heater output status, and current alarm condition from a device with a little LCD display and 2 to 4 buttons would be a programming nightmare.


All you really need is to be able to set the temps for the cage it os operating, safety shut down settings, and MAYBE a night time drop setting. 



iSTAT said:


> Clearly you will say that its not required, for you maybe not. For someone keeping GTPs then this would be an amazing piece of kit for them.


In reality, when will anyone use 24 different temp settings in one day? Green tree python keepers and breeders have been doing their thing very successfully for years. I do not see how this will help with green tree python husbandry other than providing their daily heat requirement which can be done with thermostats without a link to your PC.



iSTAT said:


> Clearly you have something against the idea as you are fighting so hard to knock it.


You do not know anything about me if you think that this is me fighting. LOL. I am giving my honest opinion. I have been doing this for a long time and I am ok with change. in fact, I welcome it. The better we can do things the better off our animals are. However, I do not see this "hop up" as an improvement.

From experience, I can tell you that there will be people looking to slam you and your product. My product got ripped apart from every angle when I first introduced it. People even made up outragious senarios to try and knock my product. Now it sells world wide, it is used by beginner and advanced breeders, zoos and animal parks all over the globe, and we have trouble keeping it in stock. What I am doing is not slamming it, or knocking it. Just giving my opinion. I also said that what you are doing is great for stats. I just see no reason to have it hooked up to my computer. Thats all.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Gregg M said:


> All you really need is to be able to set the temps for the cage it os operating, safety shut down settings, and MAYBE a night time drop setting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As above

Dave


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> How would it not be enough? Explain why I need to know what the probe status is or why I need wattage selection. Why do I need to set 24 different temps in a 24 hour period or in an entire year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case Gregg, im afraid we are going to have to agree to disagree.
I have so far received a lot of interest in these and this is how i personally want to move forward, Granted its not everybodys cup of tea but i feel, like many other that it will be a great addition to the market.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Can someone please explain how having a different temperature every hour will somehow be useful for breeding or husbandry in general? I just dont see the use. Yeah ofcorse it will look cool on your computer. But in real life, what is the benefit? Is it proven that this function will help breeders be more successful? Does it add to a reptiles quality of life moreso than a normal well made and reliable stat does? Can you just explain these so called benefits and what you have done in the way of research to prove that it is actually a benefit. Agreeing to disagree is not an answer or a comment to make to provide information on your product. Neither is using vague words....

It is going to be fun to tinker with for a couple of days and then you are just going to set your basking temps across the 24 hour period and never touch it again.


----------



## TrevorA (Nov 12, 2012)

Can you explain why you are trying to have an argument, talk about a dog with a bone, if you don't want it or don't like it don't buy it. 

I think you've made your feelings quite clear, I really wouldn't like to get cornered by you at a party, lol


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Can someone please explain how having a different temperature every hour will somehow be useful for breeding or husbandry in general? I just dont see the use. Yeah ofcorse it will look cool on your computer. But in real life, what is the benefit? Is it proven that this function will help breeders be more successful? Does it add to a reptiles quality of life moreso than a normal well made and reliable stat does? Can you just explain these so called benefits and what you have done in the way of research to prove that it is actually a benefit. Agreeing to disagree is not an answer or a comment to make to provide information on your product. Neither is using vague words....
> 
> It is going to be fun to tinker with for a couple of days and then you are just going to set your basking temps across the 24 hour period and never touch it again.


Gregg as your in the USA, can you tell me what thermostats you currently use over there (you personally i mean)

People here in the UK, try to have the temperature ramp in and out during night and day cycles. They try to do the same with lighting. This is so as not to have a sudden Lights on, or off. The temperature is ramped in a similar fashion, this is how the temperature increases and decreases in the wild.


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

TrevorA said:


> Can you explain why you are trying to have an argument, talk about a dog with a bone, if you don't want it or don't like it don't buy it.
> 
> I think you've made your feelings quite clear, I really wouldn't like to get cornered by you at a party, lol


He couldnt buy it if he wanted one, Hes in the USA my thermostats dont work on 110v.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

will all the new Istats orperate on this system?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> will all the new Istats orperate on this system?


What system are you refering to sharpstrain?


----------



## TrevorA (Nov 12, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> He couldnt buy it if he wanted one, Hes in the USA my thermostats dont work on 110v.


Perhaps just enjoying a bit of self-aggrandising then 

Be nice if we could get back to more details on what it can do and so on rather than why it's not needed, of course it's needed, I need it !


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

I will be creating a full detailed spec over the next few days, I will post it up as soon as its done for you.


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

TrevorA said:


> Perhaps just enjoying a bit of self-aggrandising then
> 
> Be nice if we could get back to more details on what it can do and so on rather than why it's not needed, of course it's needed, I need it !


Geek


----------



## TrevorA (Nov 12, 2012)

Slumdog said:


> Geek


Lol, shouldn't you be getting ready? Ill be round in 30 mins


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

I was eating, Im going now!


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

iSTAT said:


> Gregg as your in the USA, can you tell me what thermostats you currently use over there (you personally i mean)


I use a few different stats. Helix, Reptile Basics, and Spyder robotics. I use Rancos and Big Apples to back those up incase of failure. The first 4 have very much the same specs as yours, minus the bluetooth. They have day/night cycles (which are useless to me as well but come standard with most thermosats), alarms, safty shut offs, digital displays temp readings, and so on.



iSTAT said:


> People here in the UK, try to have the temperature ramp in and out during night and day cycles. They try to do the same with lighting. This is so as not to have a sudden Lights on, or off. The temperature is ramped in a similar fashion, this is how the temperature increases and decreases in the wild.


I knew for some reason that you were going to throw the "this is how it is in the wild" argument in there. That is spacifically why I asked my question.

Firstly, this is captivity, not the wild. Our obligation is not to mimic wild conditions. Our job as reptile keepers is to improve conditions so our animas thrive. Part of this is offering stable, reliable temps throughout the year unless you are brumating of cooling to cycle.

Secondly, in the wild, ambient temps may chane slightly throughout the day. However, a reptiles choice of basking temps will be pretty constant and stable even hours past dusk. This is why reptiles move to various spots within their habitat during one day. It is so they can thermoregulate and keep a constant optimal core temperature. The huge majority of keepers and breeders use thermostats to control the temps on surface basking areas. To be honest, there is never a reason to change basking spot temps at all unless you are cooling or brumating.

So while your "in the wild" argument may sound good to others, your point is moot and the information is just not correct or at the very least mis-used.

Do you keep reptiles yourself?


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

A lot of people I've spoken to have said that being able to look at the interface on a computer would be useful as they can see what the temperatures do while at their desk, reasurring them that that the temperatures have not gone off in the first place and allowing them to tinker with things if they so choose. The ability to look from your desk rather than shlepping out to the where the animals are is interesting enough in itself. My animals are in an outbuilding so this would be great for me, particularly when there is thick snow on the ground. A desktop interface could potentially save my entire collection, so from this point of view alone it appears to me to be groundbreaking and potentially essential.

Some breeders don't use night time drops, some do, I don't but I would if I could. I don't right now because I would have to fiddle about with night eyes or a separate thermostat for the evening temperature, the ability to do this, while not seemingly needed by everyone, would be utilised by some immediately and would be an option for others to use later if they wanted to. Having extra potential and control is not something I myself would view as bad. I have an off road facilty on my 4x4 that I've never used, but if and when the time comes, it''s there at my finger tips.

I change the photo period for my animals in the winter by about an hour over the period of a month, while doing this I have to fiddle about with my timers and I also drop the temps a bit to coincide with the change in photo period, this is something I do because over the years other keepers have advised me to do it to simulate a natural brumation cycle which is supposed to aid breeding. While I would not classify myself as a breeder, I do get eggs from some of my animals and the ability to lower theses cycles at a desk rather than me crawling about under the cages with a torch seems appealing to me. Many different keepers have many different species and many different requirements, and the power to view and control the animal's environments more readilly and easily is something that I know many keepers would welcome. In the end keepers may disagree about the importance of changes in temperature for brumation and how and even if it needs to be implimented in captive reptiles for their welfare and to encourage breeding. There are thousands of reptile species in captivity and breeding techniques are experiential and arguable, however this is about a computer controlled stat and whether it would be used by keepers, and the feedback I've had so far is that many of them are interested and say that not only would they use it but that they've been waiting for something new and innovative to allow them this kind of control for sometime. But folks, if you don't fancy it, don't have it, nobody's forcing it on anyone. Stick to what you've got it you're happy with it. 

Andy


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll be really brief on this. . . .I'm into Varanids (Monitor lizards) plenty of the most successful keepers/breeders adhere to "heat em n feed em"a basking bulb run at full power with no stat (adjusting bulb to basking surface distance as the only means to attain the desired temp for the given species) many of these keepers also subscribe to 24hr heat . . .ie no photocycle (and in many cases no UVA/UVB provision)and so no night drop just the thermal gradient formed by virtue of the size,decor and amount of basking spots (in larger enclosures). . .this is not only a philosophy of the past. . .but quite current for many.................I personally like the idea of technology as a viable direction for those of us prepared to embrace it. . . .whether its necessary will be up for debate. . .but as said already nothing is forced on anyone. . .I think we are about to witness a much needed move in this field (far behind the American market). . . .the progress that Aquarists (whether cold water,temperate,,tropical,fresh water,brackish or marine ,fish or inverts) have made with captive breeding and life expectancy is not purely down to technology. . . .but it's had it's place. . .maybe in 20 years time we can say the same about our reptiles!
..............and for that reason. . . . . . .I support all of the environmental control systems that exist currently in particular those that continue to lead the way,providing accuracy of control and monitoring,remote operation. . . and complete system integration with safety
Marcus


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

what i need to see come to *UK market is*:

*2 x dimmer outputs with timer function built in* :

1x to control a spot bulb with a temperture range of upto 50'c whith will be timed to come on at 9am and off at 9pm

1x to control a tube heater with a temp range upto 28'c with a timer built in so I can set it to come on at 9pm until 9am (when it's needed which is rarely in my setups)

*2 x multiple timed on/off outputs*:

1 x to turn my uv or other fluorescent lights on at 9am and off at 9pm

1x to turn a mister system on/off 5 ish times a day for 30 seconds or so.

Digital display that lights up so I can see it easy in the day and night, showing at least current time, temp readings on the dimmer stats


If I could get a unit that can have the four outputs from the one unit I would need no extras in order for me to control every single setup i currently own : victory:: victory:: victory: A bit of kit like that is what i'm waiting to hit the UK market at least 2 are in US market.

extras I don't need but would gladly have on the same unit:

wireless computer controled, 
slowly dimming upto full power in the morning and back in the evening to simulate sunrise/sunset, allowing you to set how long for it to get to full power,
extra add on temperature probes with data logging
extra add on humidity probes with data logging

All that in one kit would be my *ultimate unit for me*

I have been hearing the new microclimate pulse 2 is *almost* what i need having 3 outputs but it's 1 output short for me lol


----------

